

New Heyzap Update Puts Your Favorite Android Games Up Front - judegomila
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/12/new-heyzap-update-puts-your-favorite-android-games-up-front/

======
suhail
Congrats Jude & Immad.

------
lanstein
Congrats to our downstairs neighbors!

------
zackbelow
Great job jude. u the man.

------
startupcto
Are you guys even making any money?

~~~
judegomila
We charge for non incentivized installs of games. We have some of the biggest
game developers in the world as customers paying us right now. If you are
interested please get in touch.

